# Scale The Summit "BASS IN THE STUDIO VIDEO" 6 String rocking



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys, the new Scale The Summit came out today and we also released the final "in the studio video" as well. ALL BASS STUFF!

You can find copies of our new album "Carving Desert Canyons" in Best Buy and Hot Topic. Or get a cd or cd/shirt package deal from our online store. 
Scale The Summit Web-store All orders come with a FREE Bottle Opener, Stickers, and poster. 

 BASS VIDEO 

I couldn't figure out how to post the video in the thread using Vimeo. If you guys know how, hook it up!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice. gongrats on guitar world brother


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, awesome, I cannot wait for this album. I'm about to go merch crazy on your site...ordering the cd+shirt package, the hoodie, and 2 more shirts!


----------



## CynicEidolon (Feb 18, 2009)

Fan boi!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

6 strings!?

that&#180;s nothing!

i get my 7 string bass today! MWAHAHAHA!

just rubbingit in... i&#180;ll watch the video now, because i kinda like watching your videos, and your music sounds really good 

it&#180;s not my kinda style, so that means something coming from me


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 18, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> nice. gongrats on guitar world brother



thanks buddy!



m3ta1head said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome, I cannot wait for this album. I'm about to go merch crazy on your site...ordering the cd+shirt package, the hoodie, and 2 more shirts!



haha, sweet dude! Not to many hoodies left so I would get on it. 



MF_Kitten said:


> 6 strings!?
> 
> that´s nothing!
> 
> ...



Well good to hear. For some reason this new album is appealing to a larger audience, obviously a great thing!

Thanks for checking it out dudes.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

what bass is he playing btw? it looks schmexy! is it a peavy maybe?


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 18, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> haha, sweet dude! Not to many hoodies left so I would get on it.



Think you could hang on to one for me? I'm waiting for a paypal transfer to clear...


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 18, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> what bass is he playing btw? it looks schmexy! is it a peavy maybe?



Yeah, that's a Peavey Cirrus, not sure of the exact model.

Awesome seeing you guys in GW... turned the page and there was a Sherman 8!  And then... hey that dude looks familiar!  So way to go - definitely getting this CD!


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 18, 2009)

nevermind, placed my order  can't wait to get the CD! Does anyone have it yet?


----------



## COBHC (Feb 18, 2009)

ill probably be ordering it tomorrow , aslong as my new credit card arrives by then


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 19, 2009)

Is it me or does the guy look a little like Bulb?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 19, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Yeah, that's a Peavey Cirrus, not sure of the exact model.
> 
> Awesome seeing you guys in GW... turned the page and there was a Sherman 8!  And then... hey that dude looks familiar!  So way to go - definitely getting this CD!



Yeah dude, even when I saw it, I was just thinking how unreal it was. And now our cd being in Best Buy and Hot Topic is just insane. 



m3ta1head said:


> nevermind, placed my order  can't wait to get the CD! Does anyone have it yet?



Yeah, I package all the orders. Thought it was yours since you said you were getting a hoodie and a bunch of shirts. Thanks man! You wont believe the size envelope I got it in, haha, you'll see. 




COBHC said:


> ill probably be ordering it tomorrow , aslong as my new credit card arrives by then



sweet dude! go credit cards!


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 19, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Yeah, I package all the orders. Thought it was yours since you said you were getting a hoodie and a bunch of shirts. Thanks man! You wont believe the size envelope I got it in, haha, you'll see.



Haha nice dude, can't wait to get all of it! Thanks a bunch, you guys rock!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Chris, is it better for you guys for us to buy direct from you, or buy through a retail store? I would think buying direct, you'd get more $$, but us buying retail might give you more 'cred', so to speak, with the industry and retailers?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 19, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Hey Chris, is it better for you guys for us to buy direct from you, or buy through a retail store? I would think buying direct, you'd get more $$, but us buying retail might give you more 'cred', so to speak, with the industry and retailers?




Definitely through us. I still report all sales to our label, which is then put into "Sound Scan". So its the same as buying from a retail store, except we see more money, like you said. Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wish I knew that... I just got it at FYE. 

Congrats, guys.


----------



## COBHC (Feb 19, 2009)

just placed my order , shirt + CD

20 bucks shipped is a killer deal


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 20, 2009)

I was about to write some lame sarcastic joke post, like i normally do, but after listening to how things turned out on your new album, i thought it woudn't be fair if i started saying stupid things and maybe insulting all the effort you guys put into this marvel of an Album.

I hope the best for you all in Scale the Summit and i can't wait to get my hands on the new album..(Which is something very rare for me since i download everything i see )


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 20, 2009)

Ordered!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 24, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> I was about to write some lame sarcastic joke post, like i normally do, but after listening to how things turned out on your new album, i thought it woudn't be fair if i started saying stupid things and maybe insulting all the effort you guys put into this marvel of an Album.
> 
> I hope the best for you all in Scale the Summit and i can't wait to get my hands on the new album..(Which is something very rare for me since i download everything i see )



Well thanks for holding back this time! Yeah man, especially with the way the world is with thousands of bands, its hard to buy everything. Try as much as possible though, because the bands really do need the help, obviously. 



MerlinTKD said:


> Ordered!



awesome, thanks!


----------



## heffergm (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad to see you've got the album available in iTunes as well. Very awesome tunes, and the recording has a really nice 'clean' mix sound to it... very professionally done.

I've been listening to this album for the past two days... I like it more and more every time, so again, well done. 

Just one little niggle. It sounds to me like whatever guitar is always on the neck pup is a little 'off'. I'm not sure if it's just the tone, or if the intonation is a little off, but it's just not quite right to my ears. Or my ears are borked... either way. It's not every song either, just a few. Just thought I'd mention it. The music's killer though, well done.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 1, 2009)

Got ma shirt and CD! 

This is great stuff... metal-ish, but clean, easy to listen to, but rewarding if you listen close... you have a new fanboi!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 3, 2009)

MerlinTKD said:


> Got ma shirt and CD!
> 
> This is great stuff... metal-ish, but clean, easy to listen to, but rewarding if you listen close... you have a new fanboi!



haha, thanks a lot dude. 

I hate when people use that term as an insult. its dumb, because that's exactly what you want, "fans".


----------



## m3ta1head (Mar 4, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> haha, thanks a lot dude.
> 
> I hate when people use that term as an insult. its dumb, because that's exactly what you want, "fans".



Hey Chris, 

I am dying to listen to your CD but haven't gotten my package yet. Do you happen to remember when you shipped it/what method? I've been tempted to torrent the album so many times now but I'm holding out until I get the hard copy 

edit: nevermind everything came today! This is some of the greatest instrumental work I've ever heard. You guys are incredible. and I see what you meant about the tiny envelope


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2009)

Randy said:


> Wish I knew that... I just got it at FYE.
> 
> Congrats, guys.



Here is why its good to buy from them directly

This is an approximate breakdown of how the money from album sales is distributed:

Retail: 52.3%
Distribution: 23.3%
Record Label: 12%
Manufacturer: 9%
Artist: 3.3%

this is a fucked up industry.


----------

